# They wanna ride... I’ll let them ride!



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I let my cousins ride my mare around their grandpa’s house the other day. They all love horses, and begged me to let them ride... so I let them, lol.

The littlest girl is Lexi. She’s three. The older blonde girl is Lexi’s older sister Autumn. She’s ten. The brunette is Lexi and Autumn’s older sister Whitney. She’s thirteen. The red-head is Whitney’s friend Elaine. She’s fifteen.

Autumn riding



























































































More on next post


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Autumn and Lexi riding










Me riding




























Me and Lexi riding




























Lexi riding



















More on next post


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Whitney riding













































































































More on next post


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Whitney and Elaine





































Whitney and Lexi


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

What a treasure of a horse you have!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome pics! That poor horse must have been tired. Lol.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww, that is so cool! Your mare has a heart of gold it looks like.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol... Yeah, Gypsie is one of a kind... She'll sometimes buck with me riding, because she knows that I'll let her get away with it and she doesn't buck to try and get me off or because she's upset, but because she's feeling good and hyper, lol... but she's never bucked with any child.

It's also funny how me, Whitney, or Autumn would get on her and she'd be hyper and ready to run, but the second we put Lexi up with one of us, or when Elaine got on behind Whitney, she'd calm right down and be perfect.

When we got home later, she wasn't even breathing hard or anythng, though she was pretty sweaty... She actually still wanted to run!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Looking at these pics, it's hard to believe that when she became mine, everyone was scared of Gypsie because she was 'wild' and 'dangerous' and not trained at about six/seven-ish years old (which, I'll admit, back then she was). Now she's the best riding horse in the pasture!

Back then I didn't trust her at all... now I trust her with my life and I'll trust her with any kids life! Lol...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, she reminds me of Dove, just the absolute perfect horse for EVERY level of rider! :lol: Great pics!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

That's pretty much my Gypsie right there... perfect for anyone, as long as she likes you, lol!


----------

